# 13' Gheenoe re-do



## DarkstarCrashes (Nov 29, 2009)

I have some shots of this in my Imposter Whaler thread, but figured it was deserving of it's own. I got the boat for dirt cheap, for very good reason. The "repair" work blew me away. Thank God for grinders.

Here's how it looked when I got it home this winter:


----------



## DarkstarCrashes (Nov 29, 2009)

Decided to really do this right, I need a blank canvas.


----------



## DarkstarCrashes (Nov 29, 2009)

SteelFlex epoxied the entire outside of the hull










Here's how I'm sitting as of today, need to cut hatches, finish glassing the decks, another coat of SteelFlex on the exterior, and paint the interior.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Looking real good! Especially compared to that glob of ressin and green gelcoat you started with! 

I can empathize with you on the grinding, looks like you did a ton. 

What are your final plans? Power? What type of fishing in VA?


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

Looking good man!  Keep it up...how's the BW Impostor coming?

btw...i haven't forgotten about the promised package...I just haven't gotten by the post office yet...It will be on it's way as soon as I can.


----------



## DarkstarCrashes (Nov 29, 2009)

For power, I got a rebuilt '69 Johnson 9.5. I'm really impressed with the power, should fly on the Gheenoe. I live on the James River at the fall line. A half mile away, the river is full of smallmouth bass and catfish. Two miles away, we have excellent striped bass and four months of the year. I fish a lot, we have a wide variety here. Docklight stripers and trout, shallow tidal creeks and marshes, lakes full of bass and pickerel, smallmouth rivers and creeks, tailwater trout. 

For final plans, I want to have a cooler in the middle of the floor that will double as a seat, a removable casting bar up front, removable oarlocks, and a jackplate. The bottom will have 3-4 coats of SteelFlex epoxy on it so it should be able to handle some of the rockier rivers around here.

flyfisheraa573- The Imposter is coming slowly. I have structural glass work done and a lot of the grinding done. I've mainly been focused on the Gheenoe. Next weekend, I'm floating the Jackson tailwater and would like to see how she handles. Might get out close to home one night this week to see how it handles the docklight fishing. No prob on the package, been working 7 days a week so I only have so much time for extra activities.


----------



## DarkstarCrashes (Nov 29, 2009)

Getting there....














































Took her out last night for some dock light stripers.



















Camera died after this, but it was nothing out of the ordinary, just schoolies.


----------

